# Howdy, long time no see.....



## yen_saw (Sep 18, 2009)

Been away for a while, finally finished the entire photographing course, and few of my mantis saying hi to everyone here.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 18, 2009)

Very nice to see you back, Yen!  And nice as well to hear you've finished your photography course... congrats!  Looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 18, 2009)

OOOOPPPPPSSSSSS..... missing name bummer!

1. _Acromantis japonica _- adult female

2. _Brunneria borealis _- adult

3. _Gonatista grisea _- mating pair

4. _Gongylus gongylodes _- adult female

5. _Tropidomantis gressitti _- adult female

6. _Tenodera sinesis _- adult female

7. _Rhombodera sp._ (Malaysia) - adult female

8. _Stagmomantis carolina _- adult female

9. _Phyllovates chlorophaea _- adult female

10. _Acromantis magna _- subadult nymph


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 18, 2009)

Yen_saw - WOW! Man your pictures are looking incredible yen!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 18, 2009)

good to see your back =) your a pic machine =)


----------



## ismart (Sep 18, 2009)

Your photography course has really paid off! Your photo's are fantastic!  Please keep them coming!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't know how much you spent on your course, Yen, but it was money well spent! Great job!


----------



## revmdn (Sep 18, 2009)

Yen, I was just wondering the other day where you've been. The photos are great, as usual. Good to see you back.


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 18, 2009)

Great pics! How many gongylus do you have?


----------



## sbugir (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi yen saw,

Heard a bit about you, and saw your website. Pretty cool blogs/logs you have. Nice pics btw, great stuff.


----------



## pohchunyee (Sep 19, 2009)

Welcome back Yen....!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 19, 2009)

Amazing pics Yen!


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

awsome pics! hey when's the next time you're gonna update your website?


----------



## grant (Sep 19, 2009)

Great pictures 

Grant


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2009)

Congrats on those Gonatista grisea mating and great pictures.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome back yen!


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey Yen, did your Tripidomantids turn out to be a pair? I happen to visit your website everyday. Sadly I havn't seen an update since the 12th of August, which at first had me worried.


----------



## f.wattiez (Sep 19, 2009)

Hello!

I hope that the voyage was pleasant ^^'

Superb photographs!

Bests regards, François!


----------



## Opivy (Sep 19, 2009)

awesome pics! especially the first =-)


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 19, 2009)

Nice shots, Yen!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 19, 2009)

WOW great pics


----------



## massaman (Sep 19, 2009)

heh do you have any Tropidomantis gressitti nymphs as of yet?


----------



## bassist (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the _Acromantis_.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town Co Yen. [/SIZE]

Nice pics man oh man I want to get a new cam now, what kind of cam are you useing now &amp; what is the print shop you are useing now also? Cool man B)


----------



## spawn (Sep 20, 2009)

The phenom, the machine, the impossible legend Yen returns! Woooooot! Glad to see you back, and glad to see some 1st rate photos.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 26, 2009)

WOW thanks all! Sorry for being ignorant. My free time are now fully book due to my new interest in studying the native species, especially the Stagmomantis spp as few members here know. My boss at work is loading up more works to me recently after promoting me (yeah sure... &lt;_&lt; ), i told him it is going to kill my hobbies and he said good &lt;_&lt; nice boss. Guess i am stuck at this level for now but still hope to share some mantis pics in the future. Still, there is no end in learning photographing. Thanks again.

Edit: Sorry.... except for bark mantis mating pic (Taken using Canon Powershot SD500), the rest of pics taken with Canon 50D


----------

